# Bessacarr Windowscreen blinds mildew?



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

On our Bessacarr E495 we have concertina blinds in the cab that pull up from the dash. Since we have had the MH we have noticed that black spots have been appearing on the inside of the blinds (thats the cab side not the windowscreen side). They seem to be multiplying everytime we use it. I suspect they maybe mildew caused by the condensation on the window screen when we wake up in the morning. Does anyone know how we can prevent it getting any worse and any way of removing what is all ready there.

thanks 

Phil


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

We had an autotrail from new and had the same problem. There was an article in either on this site or in one of the magazines that indicated some of the blinds, if its the same make, were not coated when manufactured. When we took the motorhome in to the dealers for work to be done, they cleaned the dash area with water and we ended up with blotches all over the blind which were concentrated towards the bottom when opened up. Autotrail replaced the blind under warranty. Check your warranty. 
Best of luck

Putties


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Blinds*

Hi

I have these blinds but don't use them. I do not know if they are supposed to assist with insulation, but I do not think they do. Much prefer my old silver screens, no condensation either.

Russell


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

I think they are ment as a privacy screen not a thermal barrier


----------

